# Day is done



## RemudaOne (Oct 6, 2012)

Sleep tight. Good thing they have fleece-ish pajamas, 48 degrees with ten mph winds


----------



## shy sheep (Oct 6, 2012)

Good thing is right!! Brrr that's chilly!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 7, 2012)

Cute picture 

Cold here - woke up to 24 degrees. My sheep and chickens and pony and llama are all tucked in the barn tonight.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 7, 2012)

Even after all of that lambing activity, your barn still looks "tidy" Remuda! lol


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh Alice! 24 degrees makes my teeth chatter! We're s'posed to be back to the upper eighties this coming week. It's still only 47 here right now but it feels better outside today than it did yesterday when it was warmer.

Thanks Bridge . I did do some moving of panels yesterday. Wanted to give mom and the twins a bit more room. She lambed in a 5x10 pen and I enlarged it to 10x10 so she could get away from them a little bit if she wanted to. I went ahead and let them all out this morning though. In the picture, they are in the back pen. Three others in the front pen and the rest of the flock are mostly out of the picture to the left where you saw the hay rack in a previous post. It's a tiny barn but I try to get the most use out of it that I can, lol! I guess it's easier to keep things up when the lambs are only coming once a month or so . Last season was exhausting, lol! I almost put revolving doors on the pens


----------

